# WTF......A Dual 18650 Pod Kit !!!!!!!!



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/20)

In the words of Paul (Vape Don't Smoke) "...this is a dual 18650 pod kit and I sh%& you not".

Artery has just released the Artery Nugget GT. My head exploded when I saw the review.




I keep scratching my head wanting to know who would buy this aberration.

It comes with a .15 mesh coil hence the need for more power. This is all very good but why would you want a low Ohm pod?

It also offers a 510 converter (sold separately). This converts it into a "normal" dual 18650 box mod. 




The only possible use I could see for this is for a new vaper who starts out with a relatively hassle-free .4 Ohm coil pod and later moves on to a lower resistance mesh coil and eventually chucks the pod away and uses the mod version with a RTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (30/4/20)

Very good idea. I have 2 pods that are siting unused because I don't see myself buying more coils or an rba. Much more practical this way. At first sight reminded me of the Evildo mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bread rabbit (30/4/20)

Jack of all trades master of none. A mod with a birth defect lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (30/4/20)

So it is a dual 18650 mod with an oddly shaped sub-tank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In the words of Paul (Vape Don't Smoke) "...this is a dual 18650 pod kit and I sh%& you not".
> 
> Artery has just released the Artery Nugget GT. My head exploded when I saw the review.
> 
> ...


If the mod works perfectly I think this is Awesome. A pod system for the lazy days and slip on the tank or dripper when the feeling arise.
Or visa versa.
Or like you and @Ruwaid said start out on a pod and upgrade to a tank.
+The mod doesn't look bad!
Nice find @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/artery-nugget-gt-pod-kit-preview/
Seems there's an RBA aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In the words of Paul (Vape Don't Smoke) "...this is a dual 18650 pod kit and I sh%& you not".
> 
> Artery has just released the Artery Nugget GT. My head exploded when I saw the review.
> 
> ...


Like i said from the release of the first so called Pod Mod, pod systems will just become more and more like mods until they morph back into a mod. In all fairness this isn't really aimed at a new vaper but the vaper who has enjoyed devices like the Aegis Boost and Vinci alongside their standard mods and those 510 adaptors are cheap to buy yet work great i have one for the Vinci, RPM and Boost, don't knock them unless you try first! A dual battery Pod Mod was always going to happen and here it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/20)

Timwis said:


> don't knock them unless you try first!



Great advice. Thank you.

I now realise that I wasn't qualified to express an opinion on this matter.

Most of my life I felt free to express my opinion that heroin use is a 
bad idea. I was clearly not qualified to say this as I have never tried it. After lockdown is over I will get some and let you know how it goes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great advice. Thank you.
> 
> I now realise that I wasn't qualified to express an opinion on this matter.
> 
> ...


I merely gave an opinion on your opinion! didn't realise that would upset you! Nothing wrong with your opinion i personally think adaptors for pod mods etc is about as close as we get to innovation at the moment and it always seems it's the very people who moan the most about lack of innovation scoff when any's shown.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (1/5/20)

I don't get this whole pod thing. In summary they are vape devices that use non standardised disposable atomisers. Originally it seems the purpose was to go really small and compact, this did not allow for the use of a 510 connection so the bespoke atomiser design was needed. However, we now seem to have realised that stealthy small devices need more power and juice if they are to be used as all day devices and we are re-inventing the pod to become fully fledged full size device which can make use of a 510 atomiser connection. The bespoke pod/cartridge has outlived its purpose and if you want disposable tanks, there are plenty very good 510 models out there. WTF, lets stop the silliness and realise the wheel does not need to be re-invented.

#PodsMustFall

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bread rabbit (1/5/20)

Maybe it isnt all that bad, its just a weird concept seeing as pods don't need nearly the discharge 2 18650's would produce. if run of full they would melt any pod into a plasticy coily mess. The way i see it you would be better served by a mod and stick with separate batteries. a quick charge pod thing for emergencies and public, and a steam engine for day to day. I used to use one mod for different stuff when i just had one, but dominant key strategy takes over. The best tank will stay there and the other will be neglected. It could be forgiven if the default on this thing was a 510 pin. I hate proprietary ports, they force you to restock parts from the company itself and it cuts down on awesome custom stuff. if they released a pod system that screws into any 510 connector id order one today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

8ml capacity nice, my criticism would be unlike with other pod mods that have third party 510 adaptors this was obviously designed very much with having an adaptor in mind so come on EHPRO throw it in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

Here we have a pod system that can act as a mod and starts it life as a pod. True to popular demand, the artery range seems to focus on AIO devices but tends to lean to the overall user with this device.
The pod capacity is epic.the coils are replaceable and pretty soon there will be an RBA if not included.
Given the fact that we have mod and pod enthusiasts not only on the forum but right around the world, with some having a tendency to grab a pod due to ease of use and maybe the like and feel. Don't forget the vaper who still didn't find his tank setup that works or the one that can struggles to build.
I see this as a way to cater to a vapers needs. I for one wouldn't mind having one. The battery life to last whole day and a pod capacity to match and change up the pod for a tank,and take a break by vaping on my favourite tank.
Perfect for the work I do in semi remote places ,on ladders and scaffolds , underground and even on roofs. Where tanks can break and squonks can leak out.(when I do go back to work)
So I can see this in my arsenal and see how this can improve my vaping experience. I just need to find a way to get paid now so I can get one.
Thanks for reading my virtual review.
Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Here we have a pod system that can act as a mod and starts it life as a pod. True to popular demand, the artery range seems to focus on AIO devices but tends to lean to the overall user with this device.
> The pod capacity is epic.the coils are replaceable and pretty soon there will be an RBA if not included.
> Given the fact that we have mod and pod enthusiasts not only on the forum but right around the world, with some having a tendency to grab a pod due to ease of use and maybe the like and feel. Don't forget the vaper who still didn't find his tank setup that works or the one that can struggles to build.
> I see this as a way to cater to a vapers needs. I for one wouldn't mind having one. The battery life to last whole day and a pod capacity to match and change up the pod for a tank,and take a break by vaping on my favourite tank.
> ...


As far as I see the availability and costs of pods and coils is the only con without having used the nugget yet.
Edit. And availability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Here we have a pod system that can act as a mod and starts it life as a pod. True to popular demand, the artery range seems to focus on AIO devices but tends to lean to the overall user with this device.
> The pod capacity is epic.the coils are replaceable and pretty soon there will be an RBA if not included.
> Given the fact that we have mod and pod enthusiasts not only on the forum but right around the world, with some having a tendency to grab a pod due to ease of use and maybe the like and feel. Don't forget the vaper who still didn't find his tank setup that works or the one that can struggles to build.
> I see this as a way to cater to a vapers needs. I for one wouldn't mind having one. The battery life to last whole day and a pod capacity to match and change up the pod for a tank,and take a break by vaping on my favourite tank.
> ...


Yes your right about Artery, it's a side brand set-up by Ehpro when Ehpro decided to stop cloning and come up with their own products. Mainstream standard devices are released under the parent brand and initially more quirky products would be under the Artery brand like the tiny Nugget with in-built battery and Hive with the scam flavour mode (despite this lie of making out it was some amazing innovation when it was just smart wattage feature which had already been done by many other manufacturers it's actually a damn good mod). Since the invasion of pods and AIO devices Ehpro have released them all under the Artery brand!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

@Puff the Magic Dragon ,still a great find bro. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

Resistance said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon ,still a great find bro. Thanks.


Absolutely, i like the look of this more for a box mod and pod mod secondary, the big kid in me see's it has flashy lights as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

